# Beck [phase 3 are scanlating]



## Kaddel (Jan 4, 2005)

Has the Beck manga stopped at vol 19? If not when is the next volume coming out?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

NO DONT!!!

for ages they have always just said 'dont ask us about Beck'

which is a massive shame because it is such a good manga. I read it all in one night 

Tobasco anyone?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

I love Maho.....


but even i admit her Bikini was a bit extreme in ep 9, i mean, shes like, 15?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

Hahaha, Maho takes things to the extreme! She jumped from the roof of the cinema to another roof... she's a NINJA! And I was so sad when she left. *tear tear* poor Koyuki...

If you love Maho, I love Koyuki.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

lol PenaltyLife

we can cry on each others shoulder :'(

Koyuki is cool in the manga but somewhat whiny in the Anime i think, then again, Maho has that strange lisp thing going on, which is kind of sexy.

Do you think Maho is going to come back?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

She better! >[ because if she didn't... Koyuki... nobody.... there... WAAAHHHH!!!! *cries* it would be too sad. 

Wait... she is going to come back.... In four years, right? And she'll come every summer... atleast that's what I remember....


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> She better! >[ because if she didn't... Koyuki... nobody.... there... WAAAHHHH!!!! *cries* it would be too sad.
> 
> Wait... she is going to come back.... In four years, right? And she'll come every summer... atleast that's what I remember....



*hands her a tissue* there there!

but guys is the anime good?reading the manga made the songs kinda legendray in my mind, is the anime living up to it?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *hands her a tissue* there there!
> 
> but guys is the anime good?reading the manga made the songs kinda legendray in my mind, is the anime living up to it?


NOT AT ALL!!!!! ><

Koyuki's voice is WAY below par... I thought it be breathtaking.... but it's not! T_T


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Bear in mind its still early on though PL, he wasnt always a fantastic singer, it wasnt really until GS5 that he fully realised his potentil (minus that part where he sung with Matt of Dieing Breed)

The music is quite good moe-sama. Chibas rap style is better than i expected and Taira is very good on the bass (as youd expect). Havnt really heard much of Ryuuske in my opinion and Saku just joined the band.

i found a song that souned very Beck-ish, Kirikirimai by Orange Range


should we get a Beck FC up?


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

hm i wa always worried about the bass actually, funky bass + cool guitar riffs+  awesome vocals+ raping, it will either kick ass in the anime or suck to the depths of hell!

but yep a fc is in order me thinks


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

It's not that he's not good, it's that his _voice_ is not good... I dunno... it's just... not good... And the anime's only 26 episodes, I really hope he gets better really fast.

And I didn't really like Chiba's singing voice, either. And Ryuuske is worse on the guitar then I expected... but it's still early on. Need to be optimistic! *strikes pose*

A Beck FC would be great! I would join (well, duh)!


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

PL for club president!

>.< bittorent doesnt work in the univeristy computers no administrative privlages


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

Me? NOOO!!!!! I can't do it! *tears* Notice that Ryu made my sig! And ava! And moe's sig! *drags Ryu over here* "RYU! MAKETH ME A BUTTON!!!!!"

Therefor, I vote Ryu! ^^

*edit*
WAIT A MINUTE! I'll accept being president though!!! lol presidents are cool... they get lots of money... ^^  *holds up sign* PL FOR PREZ!!!


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay moe-sama, i think i might have a way to help you with that but its a BIG might, ill give you more info later 

PL, youve been voted club president! congrats!


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Me? NOOO!!!!! I can't do it! *tears* Notice that Ryu made my sig! And ava! And moe's sig! *drags Ryu over here* "RYU! MAKETH ME A BUTTON!!!!!"
> 
> Therefor, I vote Ryu! ^^



Yes Ryu! she pw3ns everyone else! Ryu=awesomeness



			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> WAIT A MINUTE! I'll accept being president though!!! lol presidents are cool... they get lots of money... ^^  *holds up sign* PL FOR PREZ!!!



er..who said anythign about paying you though?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Ill pay you in monopoly money if thats okay?

its really good for buying hotels


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

He would stand no chance. Chiba head-buts people... with his super-thick skull of coolness!!! And he fights security gaurds!

*edit*
If I'm the president of the club, does that mean I have to make it? And is president the same as owner? (I wanna put, "Owner: Beck FC" in my sig... spiffy!)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> He would stand no chance. Chiba head-buts people... with his super-thick skull of coolness!!! And he fights security gaurds!


 and that is also why Chiba is greater than Gaara. the sand brat thinks Naruto hurts? wait until you see this baby!

9 dvds? surely thats more than 19 volumes? i havnt read in a while but i THINK that they had just been to Hellfest or something hadnt they, the band with Chiba's friend in, and then found out that they couldnt go to greatful sound 7?

lol, when did  Beck Question turn into Beck Discussion?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

Hm... somewhere in the first page. (I edited my post, you have to read it and answer my question!!)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Of course Penalty-Hime, you will be the owner AND found erof the Beck FC

I will be just a pleb 

actually, i have some Beck manga i coloured in somewhere, wonder if i can dig it out?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow... owner AND founder AND president AND member AND I don't know what else... Maybe I should go make that thread right now? Title: "The Beck FC!" or maybe go more subtle with: "The Beck FC" or maybe sophisticated: "The Beck Fanclub" What do you think? (I'm so strange...)


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Lol, not strange, unique

How about, The Beck FC, its mysterious because theres no extra punctuation but straight to the point.

Or how about, The Maho FC? that would be good to


----------



## ninamori (Jan 4, 2005)

Lol if there was a Maho FC, I'd have to make a Koyuki FC, and then I'd feel bad for Ryuuske and make him one... and it would go on forever until there's 3 trillion...

*edit*
ZOMG! How can I get stage fright over the internet? Anyways, what should I put for the thread? *never made a thread before* AHHH!!!! I'll try, but if it sucks, all blame goes to Shikamaru-sama!!! XP


----------



## Kaddel (Jan 4, 2005)

who's Ryu?

and I don't know if I could add anything to my sig. I made that big picture to show that I'm a fan of Bleach, Beck, GITS SAC, Monster, and Gankutsuou. I figured it would be more concise if I did it all in one.

Also, how can they know how many episodes there will be if they haven't even finished the anime?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 5, 2005)

generally because they will have a whole schedule planned out, like, this is when this will happen etc etc.

Its sometimes easy to guess how many eps an anime will be from the length of the manga to, Naruto is a little different because of the multitude of fillers that the anime people put us through.

Penalty-Hime: All blame goes to me does it? Well fine, im a big boy, i can handle it, but please, dont be to rough 0.0;

umm, i suppose in the thread title you could juts put The Beck FC, or FC Beck or Beck United, oh hang on, i got carried away. Just put whatever the name of the FC is gonna be. Dont know if you want to wai tuntil the graphic is up though :S

I will put the graphic in my sig like i did with the Aoba FC when its done, but for a while, garfield, who can rague with garfield?


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2005)

whats up skia sama? did the beck fc form yet?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 5, 2005)

hi moe-sama, ummm not sure yet, Penalty-hime hasnt been on yet i dont think, she isnt sure what to do.....

dont you just throw a thread on the FC page saying Beck FC and watch people join?


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah ill do that. and ill list here as the owner. ill do it in a minute, check the new posts in 37.9 seconds exactly (damn im precis  )

EDIT: Penalty has already made oen actually its here:-

here it is


----------



## Orihime (Jan 6, 2005)

Love BECK. Love the music especially the songs from the BECK Tribute CD. Love Chiba. :B Also, I've only seen like.. 1 episode of the anime, mostly because I am busy, so I dl the subs and burn them on a CD instead, but I'm kinda skeptical as to how the anime will portray BECK music... since it sounds better when I'm listening to the imaginary tunes that come out of the manga when I read. :3 It's like, I kinda don't want "the music" ruined.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 6, 2005)

Orihime said:
			
		

> Love BECK. Love the music especially the songs from the BECK Tribute CD. Love Chiba. :B Also, I've only seen like.. 1 episode of the anime, mostly because I am busy, so I dl the subs and burn them on a CD instead, but I'm kinda skeptical as to how the anime will portray BECK music... since it sounds better when I'm listening to the imaginary tunes that come out of the manga when I read. :3 It's like, I kinda don't want "the music" ruined.


Then join the FC! I made it... two days ago.. and there are only 4 members! So you must join! For honor and glory!


----------



## Orihime (Jan 7, 2005)

XD;;;;;;;;uhh maybe later... when I go on FC joining rampage.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 7, 2005)

Why rampage? theres only two worth joining

*points to sig*


----------



## Orihime (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm only really interested in the Bleach FC...  but i wil join. later. I promise. PM me if I don't. XD


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 20, 2005)

*points to his sig and highlights the Beck FC*

theres a post in there about it, made by me incidentally.

Basically noone knows when v20 will appear, god knows we have been waiting long enough.

to me, its looking increasingly likely the projetc will get dumped, its ok though, moe sama is learning chinese!


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 21, 2005)

*points to his sig and highlights the Beck FC*

the anime tends to be released in 3 episode blocks, i dont why, it just is  its a weird thing for the Beck subbers, they are really good, but they are really lazy


----------



## Xerxes (Feb 10, 2005)

*Beck Gone from our grasp...but perhaps not.*

Beck has been liscesned by Toykopop...well from what I have herd. I don't want to spread around any rumors or anything. That is why we haven't seen a manga-screener trans out. But another group which I wish not name publicly are planning to do trans it even though it is/going/has been liscened. 

Ohh ya infact there was a raw verison of v 20 on manga-screeners website that got taken down, it even has the rough translation on another page. Thats as much as I know. I'm still loosing sleep over beck!! Damn you all!

e-mail me if you want to know the group that wants to trans beck,

nakedgirlsloveme@pracoss.com

Xerxes


----------



## Codde (Feb 10, 2005)

Well mangaone has translated chapter 1 of volume 20.


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 12, 2005)

*help BECK Covers*

as some of you may know the beck manga covers are spoofs of popular artists albums and music videos look here for some examples(though they have far less sloved then i do)

anyway i have taken up the task of figuring out what they all are so far i have figured out more than half of them

but now im stumped at the moment so i thought i ask for all those here's help the ones i have no clue to i will provide the links below and if you know what they are post a reply ,pm ,or email me the answer and if you can a scan of the real thing thanks now here are those links

1. look here  -*verifiying (David Bowie) if anyone has an accurate pic please post*

2. look here *the movie Rocky? if anyone has an accurate pic please post*

3. *nerd - she wants to move single solved* finaly

4. *Coldplay - Parachutes SOLVED*

5.[/b] GREENDAY -KERPLUNK SOLVED[/b]

6. Wax- california music video SOLVED (need some decent stills if anyone has any)

7. look here *KISS album i looked at the discography no luck so maybe thats not it*

8. look here*im going with kill bill unless anyone has anyother ideas*

9.* Bad Company - Bad Company solved*

10. *Redman-Dare IZ a Darkside SOLVED*

11. look here

12. *solved*

13.  *solved*

14. look here

15. look here

16. look here

17. look here

18. look here

19. *i agree maho fanservice*

20. look here

21. Link removed

22. Link removed

23. Link removed

24. Link removed

25. Link removed *same as the kiss i could find it but if you can show me ill go with it*

26. *maho fanservice*

27. Link removed

28. Link removed

29. Link removed

30. Link removed

31. *maho fanservice*

32. John Lennon - Acoustic SOLVED 

33. Link removed flava flav? cant find a decent pic

34.Link removed 

35.Link removed 

also when you send me an answer to one make sure to send the limk to the pic too so i know which one your talking about 

and as a tip though most of them are album covers two so far were movies and two more were from music videos


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll be more than glad to help 

1 -David bowie
2- I think  the movie Rocky
3- the movie Snatch
4- the cover album for Coldplay - Parachutes
5- cant recall
6- cant recall
7- I think its a KISS cover
25- Cover of Niely young album I think

Most of the ones with Mah are just fanservice, except the one with her on the bed, I think thats a spoof on madonna.

I wish I coudl help you more, but Im too tired for my brain to process any info, post this in the BECK FC  (im a member), we'll try to help you out


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 12, 2005)

i edited the post to fit the new circumstances


----------



## mpthread (Mar 12, 2005)

8 looks like kill bill #1, the scene in the resturant when the lights go out
6 looks like a music video but I cannot remeber the artist


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 12, 2005)

the prob with the kill bill one is i cant find a screen shot of that scene


----------



## suPMah (Mar 12, 2005)

10 looks like it could be "Dare IZ a Darkside" (darkzide?) with redman.. 

you also let out the "dr.dre - the cronoic" spoof which has a picture of chiba in it and which says "dr. chiba"


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 13, 2005)

The niumber missing is down to 27 im still looking into the rocky ,kill bill,david bowie and kiss/niel young ones but still have yet to find a pic acurrate enough to say that that is what it is indefinatly so if someone has an accurate pic of any of the above help me out


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 14, 2005)

one more solved that leaves 26 in question. :


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 14, 2005)

After some hard work on my part i have found out #6 which leaves only 25 left


----------



## Netherin (Mar 15, 2005)

any direct donwload ? or something? or raw or a fucking img of the volume 20+? XD


----------



## Altered (Mar 16, 2005)

Kinda off-topic, but I've become a huge fan of Beck, but I cannot find the mangas anywhere.  Can someone please point me in the right direction.

~Will


----------



## Naraku_99 (Mar 28, 2005)

updated the post


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, im pretty sure #8 is Kill Bill where The Bride goes into the screen door room and starts getting attacked. If you watch the trailer and it starts playing the Crazy 88 theme it should show some of the fight.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2005)

*cries*

Oh, t3h memories. This is the root of the Beck FC. *hold Moe and Dan close to her*

Oh, t3h memories. T______T


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

*Huggles the monny* <333


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Huggles the monny* <333


<333

This is where it all started.
The friendships.
The legendary Beck sannin.
The fandom rants.
The reguar rants.
The marriges.
The smexing.
The spamming.
The best thread ever created.

It was all thanks to, "Beck Question".


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> <333
> 
> This is where it all started.
> The friendships.
> ...



link this thread to the FC's first post!!!!!! name it " the origins"


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> link this thread to the FC's first post!!!!!! name it " the origins"


xD

*is so going to do that*

But that post is so long, nobody will notice it. xD

So... Long...


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> *is so going to do that*
> 
> ...



to be totally honest, I never managed to read the first post fully XD


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> to be totally honest, I never managed to read the first post fully XD


Then read it now. It could be like a mini-homework assignment. xD

(You don't have to read the member list, though)

See if you can find the link to this page. xD


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

You evil 94 yr old plastic hip bareing girl!

oka, i will read


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> You evil 94 yr old plastic hip bareing girl!
> 
> oka, i will read


I just read it. It's not _that_ long... <.< >.>


PS- We only have 74 members.


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2005)

read it (finally) thanks for the big ass wings , just for me and shika-sama XD


----------



## ninamori (Apr 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> read it (finally) thanks for the big ass wings , just for me and shika-sama XD


Yeah, but *I* get a soda machine! (I think...)

Dan requested those wings himself, so you better thank him! xD


----------



## Thunk (Apr 8, 2005)

*Beck 26 ?*

When is beck 26 comming out???


----------



## ninamori (Apr 8, 2005)

...It already is out...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe it already has.


----------



## Thunk (Apr 8, 2005)

where can i get it, download ect... o yeah need english subtitles... I am working on learning the new lang... just not there yet


----------



## ninamori (Apr 8, 2005)

Link removed

...There?


----------



## Thunk (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks! Woot! more beck!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 8, 2005)

Dont post in Library post it in Konoha TV...


----------



## Thunk (Apr 8, 2005)

I like 26, a little slow but i think its a build up for the next one!


----------



## ninamori (Apr 8, 2005)

....26 was the *end*.


----------



## Thunk (Apr 8, 2005)

I thought that was a apr fools joke post,,, bummer


----------



## ninamori (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah... There were alot of April Fool's jokes...

I don't mind much, the manga was better, anyways.


----------



## catchafire (May 25, 2005)

*Beck Vol. 22*

Anyone know where I can get it?

-Thanks


----------



## BlueCheese (May 25, 2005)

Its out in raw but hasn't been translated yet to my knowledge


----------



## catchafire (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, thats' what I was expecting.


----------



## beckinblack (Jun 20, 2005)

3 is nerd she wants to move single cover.
5 is greenday kerplunk album cover.


----------



## Naraku_99 (Jun 20, 2005)

ok i updated it and added two new ones from the newest chapters


----------



## superfuzzy3 (Jun 27, 2005)

#8 would more accurately be Samurai Fiction.  The scene in KB was taken as an homage to the film.  the cover for the film is here
here
hope that helps...glad to see someone else was obsessed with these covers ^^


----------



## Naraku_99 (Jun 28, 2005)

you may be right i own that movie ill check  it out


----------



## adwsax (Jul 25, 2005)

*Beck*

Has anyone read Beck? I read the first volume and fell in love with it.Anyone else?


----------



## Kagalli (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, I've read Beck. Currently read v22, ch 66 and awaiting more. The anime was pretty good too.


----------



## Katara (Jul 25, 2005)

I've watched the anime and liked it but have yet to read the manga--primarily because someone suggested I read the manga because of "boobs." 

BTW, I think you'd like to meet the people here.


----------



## SpiritedLoser (Jul 25, 2005)

Beck is fooking great <3 I fell in love with it as soon as i read the first book


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 25, 2005)

Go on the Non-naruto fanclub in the beck thread, everybody is talking about beck there...but it's kinda dead now but you just need to give life back there  ...anyway Beck is a AMAZING mange, it's cuz of that manga that i bought/started to play guitar 4months ago!!

KOYUKI ROCKS! hehe


----------



## Codde (Jul 25, 2005)

I read Beck. I read 19 volumes in 2 days... kind of read so much that I kind of didn't like it as much... 

But yeah just read 4 chapters yesterday. Read up to chapter 64.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Jul 25, 2005)

Fan of beck here too.  Waiting for the tranlation for volume 23.


----------



## adwsax (Jul 26, 2005)

where can i find the translated Beck manga online?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about the popular manga, Beck! Carry on! :music


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jul 28, 2005)

i was wondering if they anime leaves anything out? and does it continue past the anime? can some1 pm me this because i don't think i will be on for a while. and i am going to forget about this post lol


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm up to volume 19 and love this manga, its so good.  I especially love the Jackie Chan references that keep popping up, from the Project A style bike escape to the Drunken Master scuffle.  So funny.

Couple of questions, like the poster above me really.

1]  Does the anime stop before volume 19 or does it go further?  No spoilers though please!

2]  Whats the music like in the anime?  Did the author of the manga have any input into how it sounded?

3]  Anyone know any Beck fansites and stuff?  I'm looking for desktop wallpapers and guides to all of the album covers that are spoofed in the manga.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2005)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> I'm up to volume 19 and love this manga, its so good.  I especially love the Jackie Chan references that keep popping up, from the Project A style bike escape to the Drunken Master scuffle.  So funny.
> 
> Couple of questions, like the poster above me really.
> 
> ...


1, The anime ends just before they're going to USA, then it sums up everything in the USA conecerts in 10 min in the end of that eps.

2, The music in the anime is ok, i dont really like the fact that they barely can talk english. I cant even make out the english words from the japanese. BECK's music in the anime is played by the group, Beat Crusaders.

3. Link removed ?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry for digging up a quite old thread 

I have a question regarding beck. I've finished the anime, and decided to start the manga, but I've realised the characters designs and facial expressions look really different compared to the anime?! 

For example:

Since when did Koyuki look so mature? He's always looked like a kid throughout the anime



And Maho suddenly looks like a man??



Not trying to complain but seriously, the animated Beck and the manga style art is totally different, and can't seem to join the two together? Anyone else think it's just totally different ?! o O


----------



## Shunsui (Aug 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Sorry for digging up a quite old thread
> 
> I have a question regarding beck. I've finished the anime, and decided to start the manga, but I've realised the characters designs and facial expressions look really different compared to the anime?!
> 
> ...


When Koyuki was performing, something about him changed. That was the point of the whole performance at Grateful Sound. He just went out there, and started playing. That's a huge growth, which was also shown in the change of the art. Maho doesn't look like a man, she's just storming off into the forest with Koyuki. o.o


----------



## Shishou (Aug 10, 2005)

This anime kinda made me depressed...  And I don't know why.

Maybe cause it was only 26 episodes and I wanted it to be longer...   Or the fact Maho and Koyuki didn't have sex...



Either way...  Chiba is tight.





Edit- Oops, mistook this for the anime section >.<  Spoil me though!


----------



## blind51de (Sep 22, 2005)

68 is out. What site regularly updates with Beck chaps?


----------



## seralin (Sep 23, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> 68 is out. What site regularly updates with Beck chaps?


 This site gives up-to-date information on Beck. Magna Carta sig3


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

Any idea how many chapters of Beck theres going to be?


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 13, 2005)

Volume 24 raws are out and Link removed has scripts available..also there is no site that gives regular updates since manga raws are not released weekly because for some reason no one scans them..instead beck is only scan when the volumes are released which sucks and why i think this manga is not as popular because of it..its hard to keep excited about a series when there are huge gaps between releases

I agree the manga and anime have different art and that is because the manga goes through a few changes during its releases..Koyuki and Maho designs changed early on but this is sometimes common as designs get refined over time...still the Koyuki singing is not a mistake in my opinion but to show how he changes when he signs..you can see throughout the manga that people always comment on how Koyuki looks so different from what they remember when he is performing..personally Maho does not look that bad in the picture..Koyuki made the right choice in picking Maho over Izumi

dont know how long the series will go..vol 24 is a little concerning since it looks like some storyline ideas that we already saw might be repeated..plus i miss the Maho and Koyuki parts

"Maybe cause it was only 26 episodes and I wanted it to be longer... Or the fact Maho and Koyuki didn't have sex..."

The manga had this one scene where they went to the fishing pond and it showed Maho completely naked along with Koyuki (though they only drawed the upper part of him with his shirt off so im assuming he was naked)..now the scene did not show them together or actually doing it but taking in the circumstances I assume that could have possibly have done it..i dont know though..i would think if they did have sex it would be a big event in the show and would make is a special thing but then again maybe not..i hope that they did not have sex yet and save it for a better time

The manga is 100x better than the anime...the anime does a great job focusing on the music and makes some decent songs but by doing so some of the story isnt as fleashed out and the ending was suffice though it pretty much said that there wont be a second season of beck anime..the manga is more focused on the story and much less censored but without sound it does hurt it a little since i thought the Grateful Sound part was much better on the anime than on the manga


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!

THIS IS THE THREAD!

*totally excited*

I thought it was trashed! *happy squee*

....Carry on.


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 13, 2005)

well its hard to keep the thread alive since releases in between volumes is just way too long..i wish somone would just scan the manga weekly so we dont have to wait 3-4 months for the next volume


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

bmac1632 said:
			
		

> well its hard to keep the thread alive since releases in between volumes is just way too long..i wish somone would just scan the manga weekly so we dont have to wait 3-4 months for the next volume


Naw, it's not that. <____<

See the first page?

This thread is the reason the Beck FC exsists. ^___________^


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 13, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Naw, it's not that. <____<
> 
> See the first page?
> 
> This thread is the reason the Beck FC exsists. ^___________^



ah never read this thread so i quickly glanced at the first page and saw..the start of the Beck FC, huh sounds like it has the same problems as Beck


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

bmac1632 said:
			
		

> ah never read this thread so i quickly glanced at the first page and saw..the start of the Beck FC, huh sounds like it has the same problems as Beck


xD

It used to be the largest thread in NF.

Used to get 100 + posts in it a day

Used to be the largest FC on NF.

Too bad people don't like Beck anymore. >O


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 13, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> It used to be the largest thread in NF.
> 
> ...



lol, sounds like Beck to me.  Ashame that many are not into Beck anymore.  When the anime hit, everyone was singing its praises.  I guess without a steady release of manga and no second season of Beck, the love dies out. 

No doubt though if they do another season of Beck it would be big again.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

bmac1632 said:
			
		

> lol, sounds like Beck to me.  Ashame that many are not into Beck anymore.  When the anime hit, everyone was singing its praises.  I guess without a steady release of manga and no second season of Beck, the love dies out.
> 
> No doubt though if they do another season of Beck it would be big again.


xD

True indeed.

I've been a fan since.... March 2004, I think. Then there was half a year with no new Beck releases. XDDDDD


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 13, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I've been a fan since.... March 2004, I think. Then there was half a year with no new Beck releases. XDDDDD



ouch! I like the manga but I am sure I will lose interest in between the releases soon. It is so hard to like something and keep interest in it, when it is only released every few months. Grrr


----------



## blind51de (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't know if anyone's talked about this, but Stephen Paul being Tokyopop's translator for Beck owns.


----------



## Darts (Nov 14, 2005)

hm..can anyone suggest which i should see first? the anime or the manga?
also does the manga go past the anime?


----------



## ninamori (Nov 14, 2005)

Darts said:
			
		

> hm..can anyone suggest which i should see first? the anime or the manga?
> also does the manga go past the anime?


The manga, definatly!

You can pick for yourself what the music is like.

I already said that in the Beck FC, if you want more reasons. It's in the (very long) first post. ^__^


----------



## bmac1632 (Nov 14, 2005)

Darts said:
			
		

> hm..can anyone suggest which i should see first? the anime or the manga?
> also does the manga go past the anime?



i agree, manga is better in my opinion so I would start with that since it does not cut things out like the anime and of course continues the story where the anime stops..then watch the anime which is pretty good, a few things like i didnt like but you get a better feel for the characters especially Chiba..plus Maho is hotter in motion


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2005)

I still like Beck, but I haven't read anything past Chapter 57 (I believe.), due to not knowing where to get more, if it's even available. I know, I know, I'm behind. :sad 

I *need* more. :sad


----------



## Anbu_33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i get ir form irc

OP389MQ

the latest is vol23, they have 24 but raw


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

I like it but I think the anime's art style is much more aplealing......


----------



## ninamori (Nov 16, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I like it but I think the anime's art style is much more aplealing......


Seriously?

I think the manga art is a lot better than the anime art (by a lot).


----------



## Anbu_33 (Nov 16, 2005)

im with kakihara

tha art style in the manga is so inconsistent, for the worse.
first maho is to weird looking, sometimes you cant even tell if its maho or koyuki, some of the facial expressions are just to disturbing, remember someone saying they all looked like monkeys with guitars, hehehe

i just prefer the anime style.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2005)

You get used to it and starts loving it, i remember how i used to whine about the style all the time in the BECK FC ages ago, but then i got used to it and i really like it now.


----------



## Tatsuki (Nov 17, 2005)

I've liked Beck for ages. Read most of the manga, watched the anime series. I think it stands out really well. I made a review about it the other day.

Link removed


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2005)

Use this this thread instead.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks peK. I don't know why didn't I place my post there in the first place :


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 18, 2005)

cool scan.. Is someone of you able to upload Beck to the Manga Cult server ?


----------



## olaf (Nov 20, 2005)

I made mirror for chap 71:
here


----------



## bmac1632 (Dec 3, 2005)

just dled it..cant wait to read it


----------



## Kang-Hi (Jan 11, 2006)

maaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!

Where the hell is volume 25??????????

seriously... i'm tired of waiting so much time for beck always!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

You've gotta be patient.....


----------



## ninamori (Jan 24, 2006)

Kang-Hi said:
			
		

> maaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where the hell is volume 25??????????
> 
> seriously... i'm tired of waiting so much time for beck always!!


You have no idea.

I was waiting for volume 18 or 19 for about 10 months. So really, this is nothing. xD


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks OLaf.....


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 26, 2006)

volume 25 is out
 Raw that is


----------



## Carthage (Apr 9, 2006)

How come the wait for this series feels longer than one month per volume? >.<
I wonder how long it'll take Vol 26 to be translated; it's supposed to be released on April 17...


----------



## jibunwasugoi (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been waiting so long for new Beck manga.  I can't remember how long I have been waiting since I read 73.  Anyone know of the progress on 74 and 75.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2006)

Good News, MCS should have volume 25 out in HQ later today with any luck


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 22, 2006)

So great  When is the nxt one out


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2006)

well volume 26 is out in japan, and mcs are already working on it which is good news


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, I don't think they're working on it yet. I mean, the RAW isn't even in yet.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 28, 2006)

Does it really look like Koyuki is going to be targetted because he heard that bit of Eddie's song on the phone? Seems a bit harsh, the final thing won't be the song anyway, it'll be something different.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone here have any idea if they are going to take up the Anime again later on? Because the ending pissed me of, greatly.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 28, 2006)

> Someone here have any idea if they are going to take up the Anime again later on? Because the ending pissed me of, greatly.



I'm sure there have been petitions and requests for a season 2 and I'd love to see one if they did it but I dont think there's anything in the pipeline yet



> Does it really look like Koyuki is going to be targetted because he heard that bit of Eddie's song on the phone?



it'd look that way, will be interesting to see what moves leon makes.

*MCS said they should have 26 out in around a month or so*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> I'm sure there have been petitions and requests for a season 2 and I'd love to see one if they did it but I dont think there's anything in the pipeline yet
> 
> it'd look that way, will be interesting to see what moves leon makes.
> 
> *MCS said they should have 26 out in around a month or so*



Oh, I can wait until the manga ends bu I'd love to see a continuation. I'm a bit sad they rushed to make an anime. They should have waited until about now or a half year more. Volume 26 seems to be promising! Beck going to England and Koyuki finally seeing Maho again! I thought Leon would finally be out of this crap. I'm not to fond of him. But maybe he's willing to help Beck with Ran, who is an even bitchier bitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd be dissapointed if the anime continued. To be honest, it was shit. Koyuki, Taira, Saku and Ryusuke were not at all as they should be, musicwise. The Engrish was terrible, the animations were often shitty and the songs used were just dreadful. The only good thing about the anime was Chiba.

And where did MCS state that they will be releasing the new volume within a month? I am a BeckFan regular and haven't seen that statement.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 29, 2006)

> It should take up to a month to do the full voulme.



posted on the 27th in the MCS news thread on the forums

to be honest I quite enjoyed the anime, it doesn't compare to the manga but it didn't suck.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure headcase (one of the translators from mcs) has vol 26 so I guess translation would be underway, kinda forgot that they probably wouldn;t scan their own though >.<



> The music just doesn't match up to how it should be. I mean, Koyuki's voice is not anything above mediocre in the anime, Ryusuke just plays simple scales, nothing funky about Taira and Saku's drums are not really noticable. Chiba, on the other hand, sounds like a Japanese MC should.



I can see where you are coming from although I'd think that it'd be a bit tricky to manage to get people who'd sing/play as well as the band should.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2006)

Exactly.

But then again, I have the feeling of 'if you can't do it well, don't do it at all'. One of the things that bothers me aswell is the fact that Maho and Ryusuke can't speak proper English to save their lives in the anime. Well, the first line Ray said made him sound Texan, but that's it.

And yeah, one of the members on the forum of BeckFansite has two volumes of 26, the one with the statue and with out, but I'd rather wait for a proper scanned RAW, seeing as I do not think that the people at BeckFan have much experience in it.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, MCS are only doing HQ so I'm happy to wait till they get a nice raw to work with and we can head off to england 

I'll agree on the horrible attempts at english as well, some of it really was painful >.<


----------



## HellFire_UK (May 29, 2006)

I've just read the whole manga in a day and was wondering if there was any new on any more volumes.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

it's quite nice I still have  a few volumes to catch up....


----------



## MajinRyu (Jul 18, 2006)

How Maho and Koyuki will end is what is making me read the manga since the anime didn’t put that clear at all


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it me or it's been long since the 26 is out..and there's still no scanslated version out yet?


----------



## Dr. Maturin (Jul 18, 2006)

MajinRyu said:
			
		

> How Maho and Koyuki will end is what is making me read the manga since the anime didn?t put that clear at all


If they don't end up together, I will hunt the Mangaka down and cut off his ballz. Maho is my all time favorite female anime/manga character.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Obsessed much?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Is it me or it's been long since the 26 is out..and there's still no scanslated version out yet?



I swear you ask that in just about every thread :/

am looking forward to 26, hopefully won't be too long


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll be one of the first to know. =D


----------



## MajinRyu (Jul 19, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Obsessed much?


I don't know about him/her but I know I am.


----------



## MajinRyu (Aug 4, 2006)

chapter 76 and 77 translation already out


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 5, 2006)

The new chapters are beautiful. I read 78 and 79 with script and they are awsome too, allthough the one making the scripts (HKenshin, love for you) put in alot of his own thougts ´xD. I really want the scripts for 80 and 81 too. I enjoy the raw because I'm in the process of learning japanese, and it helps.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 5, 2006)

Scanslations/translations of chapters beyond v25? Where? o_o


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2006)

Pactman The Movie

scans upto c77 there

trans for 78 - Assassin's Creed 360 Confirmed
trans for 79 - Assassin's Creed 360 Confirmed


----------



## MajinRyu (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll quit reading Beck for now, I'm not please the way the series is turning and every new chapter I read just get worse.


----------



## lapiz (Sep 25, 2006)

I am hooked up again with this arc.. It feels conclusive in a way.. Need Trans for 80-83.. Wish i knew japanese, i would translate..


----------



## Byxa (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get trans for ch 80+?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2006)

nothing out yet

i heard rumour that MCS were attempting to release from 80+ and that they even have a script or two done so we'll see what happens there

apparently the 87 raw was fantastic but I'm holding myself off of raws and temptation


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

How far past the anime does it go? 
I'm going to show this to my friends who are in bands....


----------



## stomponfrogs (Dec 14, 2006)

Umm.. the site listed a few posts ago isn't showing up to chapter 77.. it only goes up to 45. Am I looking in the wrong place, or did they change the site?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 15, 2006)

So they'll be releasing them very tight? That would actually be a great idea ^^,

But I don't like these long waits without at least scripts. Scripts rule earth.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 17, 2006)

Just saw the anime. It was awesome until the last episode. It almost ruined it...

Is it actually still going?? Damn. I assume it is past the American tour, I read somewhere that Koyuki is 19 or something...

Sorry for the lack of coherence and connectivity between sentences...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

Read about the american tour in the manga, it's so awesome especially the alst gig. It's on going, currently on vol 27. The america tour starts at v12, really worth it.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish someone would scantalate these. it's free so I suppose I can't complain but everytime a new one comes out I have to re-read the last few chapters to remind myself what's going on. 

but the manga is awesome. it's a shame it won't be animated for a second season


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 22, 2006)

What chapter is it after volume 3.


----------



## delirium (Dec 22, 2006)

Start of Volume 4? Chapter 10.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2006)

chapter 80 scantalated! (LQ)

Mario and Luigi visit Vice City


----------



## delirium (Dec 28, 2006)

_*screams like a little school girl*_


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2006)

just read through it. there's some random spanish in there ( ithink they forgot to translate it?)


----------



## vanh (Dec 31, 2006)

Vergil said:
			
		

> just read through it. there's some random spanish in there ( ithink they forgot to translate it?)



Don't think they are random though. One of those is Maho's line. The typesetting is not good, either. But Beck owns. I need more Beck.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2007)

After watching the anime I feel like if alot was left out, and it really bothers me when it comes to Koyuki and Maho's relationship. This is one of the few series I want to end soon (Ending well of course)

I would welcome another season of Beck, but they pretty much ruined the chances of that in the last episode >.<

There was nothing close to closure


----------



## vanh (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't upload it now. But you can download chap 80 from here


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 21, 2007)

I may seem like no one's working on it at the moment.. There's not evene scripts, cause the rest would be easy, but well..


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 1, 2007)

Has BECK officially been fucked?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 1, 2007)

oh thats good to hear emery, props for getting that happening :3


----------



## dmxinsd (Mar 2, 2007)

Vergil said:


> just read through it. there's some random spanish in there ( ithink they forgot to translate it?)



I did a half arsed translation to english


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 4, 2007)

Gracias


----------



## delirium (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't read Beck in ages. I'm going to have to re read the last few chapters, maybe volumes to refresh my mind. Glad someone is picking it up though. It's a great manga. Plus, after having looked at the raws, there's something I wanna see translations of. >.>


----------



## i bite (Mar 7, 2007)

This is awsome news, i was really pumped up to read more.  god i should learn japanese :z


----------



## Emery (Mar 12, 2007)

Link removed


We've picked up Beck and just finished chapter 81. =D  Enjoy.


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2007)

Reps for Emery.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 12, 2007)

off to download now :3

especially as i'm halfway through yet another re-read

(i'm far too attached to koyuki's character ><)


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2007)

I get the same feeling when I read Ippo.... When is he going to bum Maho?!

There's a nice nekkid scene of her in this chapter though.


----------



## Emery (Mar 12, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I get the same feeling when I read Ippo.... When is he going to bum Maho?!
> 
> There's a nice nekkid scene of her in this chapter though.




He already got freaky with Maho, right before she left to England.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 12, 2007)

Emery said:


> He already got freaky with Maho, right before she left to England.



yeah I was pretty sure that was what was going on, although I guess you could make a case for it being interupted prematurely ><

chapter 76 of my re-read now, almost time to hit phase3's new release

edit: woo re-read + new p3 release :3

81 was a great chapter, much respect to kawakubo. That was an awesome moment in the chapter :3

I'm really looking forward to how things go from here.


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2007)

Emery said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> We've picked up Beck and just finished chapter 81. =D  Enjoy.



You know we love you <3 Thanks alot.


----------



## i bite (Mar 13, 2007)

Much love to Phase3  i tought this day would never come :')


----------



## Mori` (Mar 14, 2007)

it'd be easy if you used irc xD

i'll have a look around


----------



## Taxman (Mar 14, 2007)

Here!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 14, 2007)

or I'll just let tbh post a minute after me and make me look bad


----------



## Vasp (Mar 14, 2007)

Lol, thank you guys so much. Mucho mucho appreciated!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 14, 2007)

moridin said:


> or I'll just let tbh post a minute after me and make me look bad



.....xDDD

hmmm....I may look into this series...eventually..>_>


----------



## i bite (Mar 14, 2007)

It's a great manga imo, even tough so many bad things happen to them makes me sad and angry sometimes. :'(


----------



## Mori` (Mar 14, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> .....xDDD
> 
> hmmm....I may look into this series...eventually..>_>



read it sir =p


----------



## Emery (Mar 14, 2007)

i bite said:


> It's a great manga imo, even tough so many bad things happen to them makes me sad and angry sometimes. :'(



That's one of the things that makes Beck so great, no?  The characters are so real, and the problems are, too.  It's not the everyday "I'm a shounen hero and I'm gonna use whatever powers or guns my mangaka gave me to destroy the evil power!"


You can actually relate to the characters and feel more in sync with the manga.  You can feel their happiness and you can feel their pain.


And that's why it's my favorite series 


I just don't get that from any other anime/manga.


----------



## i bite (Mar 14, 2007)

Indeed, i feel angry and sad in a good way, it transmits those feelings really well and the happiness too when they succeed i feel really happy.

They've been in a really long string of bad things but i think now is the time they'll rise.


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 14, 2007)

is there no chapter 80?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

BECK Manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(add a few more >'s here) BECK Anime.

Word to yo momma.


----------



## Emery (Mar 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> BECK Manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(add a few more >'s here) BECK Anime.
> 
> Word to yo momma.




How many times are you gonna say that...?


----------



## i bite (Mar 14, 2007)

I never saw the anime and i don't want i think it would ruin my mental image of their songs/voices  Just like HP movies ruined my mental image of the characters. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

Emery said:


> How many times are you gonna say that...?



Till Kingdom Come, probably.


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks, i looked everywhere and found it odd there's a blank between the old released scans and the one by Phase 3.


----------



## Emery (Mar 14, 2007)

Someone should start a Beck pimping project, so people won't have to look everywhere for the volumes.


Unfortunately, I'm far too lazy.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

I got up to volume 6. I lost which chapter is up next. Can anyone care to tell me?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 15, 2007)

Emery said:


> Someone should start a Beck pimping project, so people won't have to look everywhere for the volumes.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm far too lazy.



I did up all of beck once for a pimping project, spent all that time uploading...then forgot to actually start it ><



metal_uzumaki said:


> I got up to volume 6. I lost which chapter is up next. Can anyone care to tell me?



chapter 19 is the start of volume 7


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

^ Thanks. Oh, are you going to start it now?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 15, 2007)

hrm, i have to fix my HxH uploads first =p


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Care to tell me how to get this IRC channels.


----------



## Emery (Mar 16, 2007)

Paku Romi


----------



## coriander (Mar 19, 2007)

Emery said:
			
		

> You can actually relate to the characters and feel more in sync with the manga. You can feel their happiness and you can feel their pain.



Exactly, the characters and what they go through are quite real - it's impressive. Koyuki's character makes one want to practice/play the guitar more or be better in whatever it is that a person does. Or at least that's how it made me feel. ^_^


----------



## Vasp (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally got caught up with the Manga. A very long, but very good read. I'm really enjoying this Manga. How often do the chapters come out? Judging by the size of them alone, I'm gonna guess every few weeks?


----------



## ricc (Mar 19, 2007)

Vasp said:


> I finally got caught up with the Manga. A very long, but very good read. I'm really enjoying this Manga. How often do the chapters come out? Judging by the size of them alone, I'm gonna guess every few weeks?



I believe it's a monthly release.


----------



## vanh (Mar 19, 2007)

You're in the group too moridin ?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 19, 2007)

no, I'm just utilising my intellect ¬___¬

(their latest site update with the gantz 246 release said 
82 would be out over the weekend)


----------



## Vasp (Mar 19, 2007)

Neat, thanks for the info!


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey is there a site where I can get the anime?


----------



## XLNC (Mar 20, 2007)

Mangahelpers
u can download them all off of bittorrent or just watch them on youtube


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2007)

So Emery, any progress on BECK 82?

Also, BECK is actually tri-montly. One volume is released every three months. But that's not so bad, considering the fact that one chapter is well over 60 pages.

Eat your heart out, Kishimoto!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

> So expect it tomorrow, I guess.



sweet, keep up the good work :3


----------



## Emery (Mar 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> sweet, keep up the good work :3





We will make the work even better on 83. =]


We're gonna start editing out all of the Japanese SFX and putting the English ones in.  

Tedious work, but we can do it.


----------



## Emery (Mar 20, 2007)

We'll use whatever raws we have available at the time.  But if we do end up using the magazine RAWs, we WILL re-release them when the tankobons come out.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 22, 2007)

So will you upload it so I can judge it for myself?


----------



## Emery (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2007)

So... any news on 82?


----------



## Emery (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah.  Yoshitsune is late.  There's your news.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2007)

No way to e-bitchslap him into delivering?


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 22, 2007)

*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DIRECT ME TO THE SITE WHERE YOU GUYS DOWNLOAD THIS!! I NEED TO FINISH BECK! I ONLY GOT UP TO 80 SOMETHING!!!*

-end spasm-

Thank you.


----------



## Emery (Mar 22, 2007)

> No way to e-bitchslap him into delivering?




Uh, no.  Unfortunately, I'm not the kind of guy that treats his teammates like shit.  He's got a skill that not many people around here have.  Be thankful that he's taking his time to translate Beck for the entire community.

Why would I take him for granted?


----------



## vanh (Mar 23, 2007)

Up to chap 81 here :

If only the Staten Island Zoo was this cool 



			
				Emery said:
			
		

> Uh, no. Unfortunately, I'm not the kind of guy that treats his teammates like shit. He's got a skill that not many people around here have. Be thankful that he's taking his time to translate Beck for the entire community.
> 
> Why would I take him for granted?



Since I can't do anything to help, all I can say is take your time . Just don't drop the project .


----------



## Mori` (Mar 23, 2007)

Take your time emery, most of us are perfectly content to wait. You guys do a fantastic job for very little thanks


----------



## i bite (Mar 23, 2007)

We've waited looong for someone to pick beck up, waiting a bit more isn't gonna hurt, i'm just glad phase3 is doing this, phat props to them.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2007)

Lordy emery, you have to relax a bit. You can't take davey _nearly_ that seriously.

That said, I adore you guys for picking it up :3 And fantasmic quality work, too <3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2007)

Maho exceeded in sexyness last chapter. I couldn't restrain myself so I had to look through the raws.

MAJOR and minor Raw Spoilers \m/


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Seems like it's getting good between Maho and Koyuki again. And it also seems like Room 13 advertises a bit for BECK at their avalon performance. The big cliffhanger seems to be if Koyuki is going to get to Avalon in time.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2007)

ahhh doonn'tttt teeempppttt meee


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 24, 2007)

I literally had to headbutt my own hand to stay away from that. Spoiler tags are the devil of un-thought D=


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2007)

Just click it. There's minor surprise but it will leave you with a light mind and a strong soul.


----------



## Emery (Mar 25, 2007)

Well folks, it appears Yoshistune had to go to the hospital this week (He had a fever of 106.8), which is why he was late.  He just got out tonight.  


Message to you guys from Yoshitsune-------->

:.gian:. says:
but i feel bad for making you wait so long
:.gian:. says:
especially since i got sick this week
:.gian:. says:
during my spring break too...
:.gian:. says:
<<
:.gian:. says:
if you could relay that message to people, that'd be nice  

-------------------------------------------->


----------



## Mori` (Mar 25, 2007)

*msns him to wish him well


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah, I read it. Not that huge a spoiler, thank the man-jesus.

I don't know the fella personally, but someone should wish him well for the rest of us too. It's no problem waiting for the chapter, I'd have to anyways :3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 25, 2007)

Emery said:


> Well folks, it appears Yoshistune had to go to the hospital this week (He had a fever of 106.8), which is why he was late.  He just got out tonight.
> 
> 
> Message to you guys from Yoshitsune-------->
> ...



man, fever sucks... I have it right now. I don't know how much 106.8 would be in Celsius. *sends mental "Get well soon" card.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope Yoshitsune is going to be better soon.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 29, 2007)

Discussion Q: How do you guys think the series will end?

I think it's going to end with a sold out big live show at the Budokan or maybe something even bigger. I kinda doubt it though, because I think BECK will stay as an indie band throughout the series and we won't see the band when they actually go major. We'll see them release their record and then it will end with one big show. We won't stay around to see the eventuall decline of popularity. 

What I really would like to see, though is the members rock just as good when they're in their 40's. That's the age of most of my idols this day and age. It would rock to see more Taira action.


----------



## vanh (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know. For me, the series is just good going on like this . But I know it won't last forever . If they succeed, they will hit it major*which I doubt* If not, they give up, and there will be a break-up. Still rocking hard when they are in their 40s is not a bad idea, but now they're only in their 20s , and sometimes they just can't take the routine of working part-time to feed their music dream . That's when reality kicks them in the ass  

I don't know . I'm fine whichever the end is . Harold has his logic. I have faith in him.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2007)

I want to see them when they're 60+.

I always find that older musicians tend to play with more feeling, and seeing senior citizens rocking is always awesome. XD


----------



## i bite (Mar 30, 2007)

I think they will break trough and be famous and prove Skill/Emotion > Corporate Money Making pre-fabricated so called music.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2007)

And then they'll go main-stream like RHCP.


----------



## vanh (Mar 30, 2007)

Shala said:
			
		

> And then they'll go main-stream like RHCP.



Why do you phrase it like it's a bad thing  ?


----------



## i bite (Mar 30, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> And then they'll go main-stream like RHCP.




Let's hope not.  This a manga afterall and in manga/fiction is actually possible to overcome the greed for moar Money $$$$


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 30, 2007)

where can i get volumes 26+?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 30, 2007)

Wait, what?

The Beck manga is still going?!
I thought it ended when the series ended!!

<3 Beck so much. One of the best anime's I have ever watched.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2007)

Taira said:


> Why do you phrase it like it's a bad thing  ?


Haven't you paid attention to what happens after a band goes main-stream? RHCP's Stadium Arcadium and By The Way SUCKED ARSE. They have like six good songs between them. Californication was alright, but all the stuff before One Hot Minute is good, after, not so much.


i bite said:


> Let's hope not.  This a manga afterall and in manga/fiction is actually possible to overcome the greed for moar Money $$$$


Indead/


WolfKiDD said:


> where can i get volumes 26+?


IN A CAVE


NaraShikamaru said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> The Beck manga is still going?!
> I thought it ended when the series ended!!
> ...


It'll probably be around for at least a dozen more volumes.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 30, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> The Beck manga is still going?!
> I thought it ended when the series ended!!
> ...



thats what i was thinking!

i've been readin it from when they went on an american tour because the manga shows the whole tour and all...

good site to dload them from is Link 3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 31, 2007)

I think they should have waited with animating BECK until it was nearly finished. Now the ending totally makes no sense.


----------



## vanh (Mar 31, 2007)

Shalas said:
			
		

> Haven't you paid attention to what happens after a band goes main-stream? RHCP's Stadium Arcadium and By The Way SUCKED ARSE. They have like six good songs between them. Californication was alright, but all the stuff before One Hot Minute is good, after, not so much.



I don't think the albums suck, that's why I was asking you  It's ok to say Stadium Arcardium is overrated, RHCP's comeback and such. They're not as good as they used to be. But the album don't suck

I myself also don't like most mainstream, but enjoying them once in a while doesn't hurt. In terms of listeners/fans, we think that mainstream bands play with less passion than they used to. But Indie bands often want to hit major. I mean, who doesn't want to be famous  ? * I don't though*



			
				Simp said:
			
		

> I think they should have waited with animating BECK until it was nearly finished.



I haven't watched the anime >.> I have only listened to the OST once, but say, it kinda sucks .


----------



## WolfKiDD (Mar 31, 2007)

Efraim Longstocking said:


> I think they should have waited with animating BECK until it was nearly finished. Now the ending totally makes no sense.



i know, the ending was so confusing...
i read the manga part and it must've been two or three volumes in 5 minutes?
i would want them to continue the anime, but this time with english song writers so the songs actually make sense.

whens the next chapter coming out btw?


----------



## MrSpew (Mar 31, 2007)

So, er, there's more than just one anime series?  Wha?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 31, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> thats what i was thinking!
> 
> i've been readin it from when they went on an american tour because the manga shows the whole tour and all...
> 
> good site to dload them from is Link 3



Oh man, I am totally gonna start reading Beck. Thanks for the links man!!

+Rep to you ;D


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> i know, the ending was so confusing...
> i read the manga part and it must've been two or three volumes in 5 minutes?
> i would want them to continue the anime, but this time with english song writers so the songs actually make sense.
> 
> whens the next chapter coming out btw?



The ingurisu is adorable. You have to have in mind that they are japanese, and Koyukis english sucks, big time. However Maho and Ray shoud talk alot better english. Actually they are supposed to be better in english than in japanese.The songs were good. Brighest AKA Baby Star was my favourite BECK song. However, they didn't include it so much in the anime because it was just written before they finished.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 1, 2007)

Efraim Longstocking said:


> The ingurisu is adorable. You have to have in mind that they are japanese, and Koyukis english sucks, big time. However Maho and Ray shoud talk alot better english. Actually they are supposed to be better in english than in japanese.The songs were good. Brighest AKA Baby Star was my favourite BECK song. However, they didn't include it so much in the anime because it was just written before they finished.



yea the problem was how the english speakers spoke in an obnormal manner.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 2, 2007)

In the dub, the songs in english are being redone with the english voice actors, so they do sound a lot more natural. They even took the rap songs Chiba sings in Japanese, and rewrote them with english lyrics (well, the first song so far, forget the title at the moment). They sound pretty good ^^. The dub is only up to episode 8 though, so no Face or Slip Out yet (the anime titles for the songs, I forget the manga titles).


----------



## Emery (Apr 2, 2007)

A little update: We decided that if Yoshitsune isn't back by Friday, we're going to have Shinshi-dono translate the chapter. Bare in mind, he is less experienced than Yoshitsune and will take longer to translate.


----------



## theshad (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope Yoshitsune is alright, that is one hell of a fever. O_o


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 2, 2007)

as long as it IS translated, i dont care i just wanna read the read the next chapter


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 5, 2007)

Emery said:


> A little update: We decided that if Yoshitsune isn't back by Friday, we're going to have Shinshi-dono translate the chapter. Bare in mind, he is less experienced than Yoshitsune and will take longer to translate.



Damn, is he that sick? He must have some something really bad.


----------



## Emery (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't even know if he's sick anymore.  He just hasn't come online, checked his e-mail, or anything since March 26th.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 5, 2007)

aw man.. no beck manga yet. >___<


----------



## i bite (Apr 9, 2007)

Any updates? Is Yoshitsune  ok btw?


----------



## Emery (Apr 9, 2007)

If there were updates, I'd post them.  I have NO clue how Yoshitsune is or WHERE he is. He could be dead, for all I know.  I passed the message to Shinshi-dono that he has to translate in Yoshi's place, but he hasn't been on for a few days, either.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

IT'S THE CURSE OF BECKSCANLATION


----------



## Emery (Apr 9, 2007)

If neither comes back by Friday, I'll scout for a new translator.


----------



## Emery (Apr 9, 2007)

We won't dissapear.  Have faith.


----------



## vanh (Apr 9, 2007)

Beck has been led to a halt for quite a long time until you guys picked up the project. What more can we do if we don't put our faith in you ? 

I don't want to make me look impatient, but can you guys decide on a releasing routine ?


----------



## Emery (Apr 9, 2007)

It did make you look impatient.  Very impatient.  With a side of ass.  Hmm.


Anyways, we HAD a release schedule planned, but it's kind of hard to follow through when your translator DISSAPEARS for 3 weeks.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 10, 2007)

Call the police. It might be serious.. >__>

Anyway. do get a new translater please, you are the only group doing Beck right now to my knowledge so... yea...
but its not like we expect you to release one every week, as long as you dont drop the project im tahnkful for your work.


----------



## Emery (Apr 10, 2007)

Shinshi-dono (The translator for ch. 81) will be translating the chapter starting Thrursday.  I just heard from him.  He's in the process of switching ISP's.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 10, 2007)

Can't wait


----------



## Emery (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune is back, and he says he finished it, but apparently he doesn't want to get on MSN and send me the trans


----------



## Mori` (Apr 14, 2007)

scandal XD

well thats good news lol, kinda sounds like my uni project. My designers done the work, just wont seem to send it to me ><


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 14, 2007)

lol along with you, we are pissed 

go on irc/yahoo/AIM/random chat room to have him send the trans :


----------



## Emery (Apr 14, 2007)

He's not ON any of those.  I thought I made that clear. =[


Anyways, he's on Narutoforums again right now, but won't respond to my PMs and won't get on MSN.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 14, 2007)

Hay, I am currently watching the anime, and I am just wondering on up to which chater of Beck the anime covers.


----------



## Emery (Apr 14, 2007)

^Start on volume 11, Chapter 33.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Want me to give him five across the face in one of the Pokemon threads?


----------



## Emery (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't try it.  Provoking someone isn't the way to get what you want.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

You really do lack any sense of humour, don't you?


----------



## Emery (Apr 14, 2007)

And you really do lack any sense, period, don't you?  If Yoshitsune reads you typing shit like 



> Want me to give him five across the face in one of the Pokemon threads?




, he's going to be much less likely to send me the translation, because overzealous fans, like you, like to make threats.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune is probably sort of fine with very low damage, and I stress, 'jokes' like that. 

Davey's right, you need to eat some xanex or something. We appreciate the scans, god knows, but it's not like we forced you on a fucking cross or something. Live large, laugh easy. Take some Enzyte.

You shouldn't possibly be that tripped when so many of us clearly love you guys for doing it at all.


----------



## Emery (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay, let me tell you this.  Yoshitsune already wanted to quit for that VERY reason. We'd rather not lose a translator over -one- fan that posts crap like that.  

Please, don't make posts like that unless you know the whole story.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 15, 2007)

Then please post said "whole story" when bitching someone out for an at _most_ lukewarm joke, so that you don't appear to be an asshole with a post-savior complex. These things are easy to mistake without the illumination of knowledge.

My apologies for promoting a reasonable and calm outlook; an effort tainted by my extraordinary and unpreventable ignorance.

Feel free to disregard the obviouly sarcastic tone, it was all byproduct. 

Back to the heart of this story..Is there any progress being made with getting the trans at this point or are we on hiatus for a bit? Meaning simply - is the shinshi fella going to start working on it again [if he stopped in the first place], or are you planning on waiting for a while to see where the situation goes with yoshitsune? Simply curious, not pushy :3


----------



## Emery (Apr 15, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Then please post said "whole story" when bitching someone out for an at _most_ lukewarm joke, so that you don't appear to be an asshole with a post-savior complex. These things are easy to mistake without the illumination of knowledge.
> 
> My apologies for promoting a reasonable and calm outlook; an effort tainted by my extraordinary and unpreventable ignorance.
> 
> ...



If you would look at some of this "Davey" guy's previous posts in this thread, I would think you wouldn't have thought of his post as a "lukewarm joke".  And I do believe I -have- posted about it before.  

If your idea of a "reasonable and calm" outlook is insulting me and trying to make me out to be a bad guy, then I'm begging you, look up the words "reasonable" and "calm".  


*Back on track:*

Adrian (Shinshi) started working on the translation the night before Yoshitsune came back, which was when we decided to give up on the idea of him coming back.  Anyways, since his return two days ago, he says he has the completed translation.  But he hasn't sent it to me, and it doesn't look like he's going to, either.  He's been on the forums, actively posting for the last two days, but still hasn't gotten on MSN to send me the translation, nor will he respond to any of my PMs.  I don't know why, don't ask.  If he decides for whatever reason to not send me the translation, then we're just going to give up on him.  There's nothing we can really do.  If Yoshitsune wants to be that way, we can't help it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 15, 2007)

I wasn't insulting you, just suggesting that you relax.

In regards to davey, the cat's abrasive and blunt. It's just a stylistic affectation though, that's not saying much different or more heavily than most of us do. It's probably much easier to interpret if you simma' down, is all I was saying.

Mm, that's what I was thinking. You know when Shinshi is going to be ready, or how long you're going to wait before you go ahead and use his instead? I don't suppose the question is extremely relevant though, since I'll be waiting until whenever that is either way.


----------



## Emery (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't exactly know Davey, so I'm not quite aquainted with his attitude and mannarisms.  Don't blame me for interpreting his "sense of humor" the wrong way, because honestly, not that many people would interpret it as such. (re: check a few pages back if you want to see what I mean)

If Yoshitsune still doesn't want to send it by tomorrow evening, then Shinshi will complete the trans he started.  He's already finished the first 20-or-so pages.  But he takes a longer amount of time to complete his translations than Yoshitsune.  Shinshi is new to translating, this is his first project, and he's not as experienced in the language as Yoshi is.  So he has to take extra time and work extra hard to make a good translation.  He also occasionally needs the help of others.  In short, it's a time consuming and arduous task for him.  But we're glad he puts the effort in to do it for us, the fans, despite all of this.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 17, 2007)

So, out of pure curiousity, what is it exactly that you do for your group, Emery?


----------



## Emery (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm the Editor/Project Coordinator/Temporary Typesetter.

Basically, the guy who turns this:



Into this:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Ignore the abscence of english text.  Hasn't been translated yet.  This is just an example of editing.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 17, 2007)

(about earlier posts i've read)
Man, it's only a manga. And if you get easily offended by someone on the INTERNET who doesn't actually KNOW you, then you need to relax and ignore such things because they dont know what their talkin about.

(on the NOW)
Nice one Emery, it totally changes the mood of the drawings. 
True it has been taking some time to get the new chapter out, but im sure it will be worth it. and its not like wer are forcing you but having a hissy fit isn't gonna make anyone happy. so take ya time and do a good job like you know you can


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 17, 2007)

Why can I hardly see the difference? It looked pretty clean from the beginning. When I look a bit closer it seems as the inc is looking a little darker. How do you do it?


----------



## Vasp (Apr 17, 2007)

The images are a lot crisper and nicer. Compare the 2 shots of Ryuuske's eyes. The first one has a grey background, and is very grainy. But the second one has a nice solid black background and is super crisp.

As to how to do it. I'm no Photoshop kid, I have no idea >_>


----------



## Emery (Apr 17, 2007)

It's called leveling (In photoshop, just hit ctrl+L and the leveling box comes up).  And did you not notice the big japanese to english soundfx edit?


----------



## Vasp (Apr 17, 2007)

Emery said:
			
		

> It's called leveling (In photoshop, just hit ctrl+L and the leveling box comes up).  And did you not notice the big japanese to english soundfx edit?



I can't lie, I totally missed the soundfx change. But looking at it now, it is very nicely done


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 17, 2007)

me noticed.


----------



## vanh (Apr 20, 2007)

Emery said:
			
		

> And did you not notice the big japanese to english soundfx edit?



yes, I did.  How could you keep the background while editing the text ?


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2007)

We don't keep the backgrounds.  We have to redraw/clone/replicate sections/etc to make it look like we used the original backgrounds.  That's the main goal of editing. 

It's a tedious task, but it can be done through time/patience/proper technique.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 20, 2007)

i dont want to sound like im complainining but this chapter is taking day/weeks/months...


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, you are complaining.  If you want to blame someone, blame Yoshitsune.  It's ALL his fault.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, something made him abandon it. And that something probably wasn't just himself. Besides, is he also to blame for your lack of a back-up?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 20, 2007)

they have a back up, yoshitsune is the reason its delayed. They have a back up translator who is less experienced and so subsequently things are a bit slower


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, something made him abandon it. And that something probably wasn't just himself. Besides, is he also to blame for your lack of a back-up?



He's an ass, dude.  He kept telling me he was going to send it, but he never did.  He kept rubbing it in my face that he had it.  I don't know what his motive was, but he's pissed me, and most likely the rest of the Beck community off.

Anyways, hang tight for a couple more hours.  I'm taking a couple of hours on MY BIRTHDAY to typeset this chapter for you people, so be thankful.


----------



## theshad (Apr 20, 2007)

Emery said:


> He's an ass, dude.  He kept telling me he was going to send it, but he never did.  He kept rubbing it in my face that he had it.  I don't know what his motive was, but he's pissed me, and most likely the rest of the Beck community off.
> 
> Anyways, hang tight for a couple more hours.  I'm taking a couple of hours on MY BIRTHDAY to typeset this chapter for you people, so be thankful.



Well happy birthday.


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2007)

Here you go, guys.  

CHAPTER 82, WHEEEEE.
*

Link removed*


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you VERY much for the chapter. Words cannot properly express my gratitude


----------



## XLNC (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for all your hard work Emery


----------



## Kraze (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday! And thanks for you and your team's hard work!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday and thanks for the chapter mate.


----------



## Emery (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed the chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 21, 2007)

fantastic, thanks guys. Hope you had a good birthday as well emery


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess we are all happy now


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Could someone upload Ch 80 for me? Thanks


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 27, 2007)

You can get chapter 80 hereLink removed

You don't have to sign up for the site either


----------



## WolfKiDD (Apr 29, 2007)

so when's the next one coming out?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 30, 2007)

The website says in a week or so. As long as it comes out at all, I'll be happy.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

Any news on 83?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Any news on 83?



I translated it yesterday, it had begun editing last night, so should be done in the next 2 days


----------



## naledge87 (May 8, 2007)

*YOU. ARE. AWESOME.*  

*I SALUTE YOU *


----------



## metal_uzumaki (May 9, 2007)

Yay can't wait for it to be uploaded.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I translated it yesterday, it had begun editing last night, so should be done in the next 2 days



I'll reconsider Mega Horning you for now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I'll reconsider Mega Horning you for now.



I'd simply Counter or Aerial Ace you


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'd simply Counter or Aerial Ace you



-close combats-


----------



## vanh (May 9, 2007)

^ I only know of an oneshot named "Under the bridge".


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2007)

DOWNLOAD FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## delirium (May 10, 2007)

Write my paper? Read Beck? Write my paper? Read Beck?

_*downloads*_


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2007)

It downloaded so fast I didn't have time to note the speed =p

seriously thanks so much emery and co :3

<3


----------



## Emery (May 10, 2007)

Ah, cool 

What do you guys think of what we did with the SFX?


----------



## Mori` (May 10, 2007)

I liked it, it was nice to see ^_^


----------



## Vasp (May 10, 2007)

You guys at Phase3 rock my socks! Thanks so much! As for download speed, my Lappy is only getting 75kb/sec. I think it either might be because of a lot of people having downloaded the file (hi2uthousandsofleechers  ) or the fact that even though I do have cable internet, it's not the best ever.

Anyway, thanks again so much!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 10, 2007)

Happy for the good reception~ yay~


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2007)

Downloading now. Clocking in at 320+ kb/s.


----------



## naledge87 (May 10, 2007)

100 kb/s I'm also using cable on my laptop, its not that great.


----------



## naledge87 (May 10, 2007)

Thats awesome, English sfx, phase3 is the best, and Yoshitsune your *ROCK *


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, for your hardwork ^^

The download speed is about 230 + kb/s . But now is early morning. It will be slower in daytime though. Still good.


----------



## WolfKiDD (May 10, 2007)

I guess you guys are gaining back the translating momentum


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2007)

It's annoying how Maho and Koyuki keep on messing up with their relationship...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 12, 2007)

I'm almost caught up to date with BECK, just a couple volumes to go.

Though I have a question, at the end of volume 22 where there new CD is published. Does it get released in the real world like that time there was a CD included in voulme 12 or 13. There was an ad at the end of the volume too, I think, I'll post it up later.

If it's real then did anyone rip it to the internet yet?


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2007)

^ I want to 

thanks guys, we love you =p


*Spoiler*: __ 



yosh, it looks like things might be finally looking up for them ^_^ I'm so happy


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Chiba and Koyuki made up with each other.
And it seems that Chiba will be leaving at some point of time, if he doesn't get a clear role in Beck.
He apparently sees his singing (well, more like rapping) abilities as inferior to Koyuki's and he doesn't have any other talents that would give him an irreplaceable role in Beck...


----------



## vanh (May 29, 2007)

Big thank to guys in Phase 3 <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



 No matter how many times I say i love Chiba and those in Shiboyugi, it doesn't seem to be enough . Chiba's thought about his being inferior to Koyuki's singing in Beck can be considered normal though . Koyuki got all the cheers and recognition from fans and high-ups. There's no way a straight forward guy like Chiba wouldn't get jealous , well, but for the good though . But he knows what's right and wrong . He should think that he has a unique aura around him  

I want a Beck/MCS shirt . I want one


----------



## i bite (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, new beck awsomeness.


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





yeah, it seems like Chiba's becoming quite big in the hip hop scene in japan as well, I hope he doesn't leave Beck though, I really like Chiba  Hopefully something on this England tour will set his place in stone.






vanh said:


> Big thank to guys in Phase 3 <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I want a shirt too lol, I have to say I'd be jealous as well in Chiba's position. He's supposed to be the frontman of the band but a lot of the attention and praise, especially regarding the vocals goes straight to Koyuki and he Chiba's prescence and style get overlooked.


----------



## vanh (May 29, 2007)

moridin said:
			
		

> I want a shirt too lol, I have to say I'd be jealous as well in Chiba's position. He's supposed to be the frontman of the band but a lot of the attention and praise, especially regarding the vocals goes straight to Koyuki and he Chiba's prescence and style get overlooked.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, totally agreed.

I got all serious about getting myself a MCS shirt, and went ask my cousin if there was any shop which could print text/image onto an ordinary shirt. He said yes, and asked how many shirts I wanted. "How many can I wear at once"-replied me. So he said that they would only accept the deal for at least 20 shirts . And I'd better not go ask them directly again, coz' I would only get my ass kicked outta the shop  Here, nobody reads Beck.


----------



## Chi (May 29, 2007)

You can just buy T-Shirt Transfer Paper and print whatever you want on your shirt at home


----------



## Kraze (May 29, 2007)

Phase 3 are my heroes! - thank you!


----------



## naledge87 (Jun 3, 2007)

is anyone else having problems loading phase3s' site?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2007)

their host is down for a few days, should be back tomorrow or wednesday I believe


----------



## shikakage09 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow..so they made it to the avalon fest? cool..

question..how is the whole maho x koyuki affair?


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2007)

Currently on ice. Koyuki would have made it up with her if there weren't some stupid misunderstandings and if they didn't keep on missing each other.


----------



## Shi_San (Jun 6, 2007)

Is chap 92 raw out ? I googled like mad but failed to find it ...


----------



## Shi_San (Jun 10, 2007)

Finally found the damn 92 raw . Here it is :

It's this guy

( btw , sorry for the double post ... )


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2007)

*download*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Nooooo, if they don't play Devil's Way then I predict someone getting shot, particularly maybe from one of Leon's guys.

And could Koyuki be jealous of Taira now?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

Krag said:


> Nooooo, if they don't play Devil's Way then I predict someone getting shot, particularly maybe from one of Leon's guys.



I thought Koyuki was perhaps getting some inspiration at the end of that chapter? The whole three lines stuff.

and i guess he could possibly feel a little jealous, or feel as though eddie wasn't helping him but more taira.

can't wait for the next chapter, well I can. I'm perfectly happy to wait for however long but I love beck so much <3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

moridin said:


> I thought Koyuki was perhaps getting some inspiration at the end of that chapter? The whole three lines stuff.
> 
> and i guess he could possibly feel a little jealous, or feel as though eddie wasn't helping him but more taira.
> 
> can't wait for the next chapter, well I can. I'm perfectly happy to wait for however long but I love beck so much <3



Maybe some inspiration, not sure.

Can't wait to see some of the other bands playing in Avalon Festival, maybe some Belle Ame? Haven't heard of them since their Greatful Sound Performance.


----------



## naledge87 (Jun 16, 2007)

Can any one recommend a good place to get the raws.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2007)

^No idea where to get raws.

Other news... Ch. 86 is out and can be found at Tokyotosho!
This chapter really was great esepcially when Koyuki called out Guy. And who knows where Leon is now, he could be dead. O_O Great cliffhanger too.


----------



## vanh (Jun 28, 2007)

^ it really makes my day. Thank you =)


----------



## Emery (Jun 28, 2007)

We're glad to help~


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2007)

maho is the sexiness


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jun 28, 2007)

w00t!! Suprise secks


----------



## Vasp (Jun 28, 2007)

Super big thanks as always =D!


Edit: Just read the chapter, GEEEEEEEEEZ, what a huge cliff hanger. I didn't want the chapter to end, lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2007)

Guy Sexton needs to have something shoved up his ass for talking too much trash.
I hope Chiba helps Koyuki out and kicks his ass.


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I can tell from the 92 raw, Maho is also at Avalon Festivals, so chances are that Koyuki meets up with Maho soon.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 1, 2007)

blargh tag raw talk >_<

i want my own maho

koyuki > powergate


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

moridin said:


> blargh tag raw talk >_<
> 
> i want my own maho
> 
> koyuki > powergate



Uh, I'm sorry. I saw someone mentioning chapter 92 in this thread, so I thought, most would know about it.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 1, 2007)

s;ok xD

i think beck is about the only series i really don't do raws for, just because of the dialogue intensive nature of it.

thanks again phase3 <3


----------



## InJustice (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey I just started to read Beck, I have a source for chapters up to 75, and then a source for 81 to 86.  I was just wondering if anyone could point to to a place were I could get the chapters in between (so chapters 76 - 80).  I`m sorry if it`s there has been a source already stated in this thread...Ive just run into a bunch of unmarked spoilers and I don`t want to ruin it more than I already have.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## InJustice (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 3, 2007)

cheers for the latest chapter. nice cliffhanger at the end D:


----------



## Emery (Jul 3, 2007)

^ badass Chiba sig, Pek.


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2007)

FIIIIIIIINALLY. Maho is back into the picture.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> FIIIIIIIINALLY. Maho is back into the picture.



and she makes the picture look nice >___>


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, she makes every picture look nice. Like when she first saw MCS's promo vid.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2007)

Emery, I love you.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 17, 2007)

Much joy!!! =D

Edit: Just read the chapter, it was pretty wicked. And fancy-pants new guitar =D!! Ryuuske's proposition should be interesting, and judging by what he said before they cut away, it seems pretty obvious (and just the same, wicked) what it is


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm currently reading Volume 11 of Beck. I was wondering if anyone else noticed this. There are a couple of comedic scenes where Yukio is being chased by a policeman on a bicycle.

Those scenes were right out of the movie, *Project A* with Jackie Chan. The exact same gags. I thought it was cool. BTW, *Project A* is a gem of a movie. Sorry if this was already mentioned on the thread.

EDIT - Haha... another scene from *Project A:*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 9, 2007)

Those puns are pretty cool. I've never seen Project A myself.


----------



## vanh (Aug 19, 2007)

Perfect timing.I'm going to have my monitor re-fixed again tomorrow. You guys rock. Thank you .


----------



## Vasp (Aug 19, 2007)

Awesome as always! Much thanks!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2007)

you's are the best, will download later ^_^


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 19, 2007)

Awesome!  Thanks again, Emery.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, saw you're post as the latest poster in Library 2 and hurried here. go gogogog downloading and thanks a lot


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it. Ryusuke made the exact same bet as before and this time he does not only risk his own life but that of the whole band, too.

Let's just hope Mongolian Chop Squad pulls off the miracle.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, new chapter. ^.^


----------



## Crowe (Aug 19, 2007)

Shame on you...Should fucking let BECK end before starting to read it. I always end up feeling ... stupid for reading it when it ends when the good shit is about to start.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2007)

BECK's still going on awesome.

NEED MOHR BECK


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

LOVE CHAPTER

gg ryuusuke the others are in trouble now =p

can't wait for koyuki to arrive in matts limo though xD


----------



## vanh (Aug 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like Shingo from Room 13 more as time goes by. Lol, I mean, how calmer can he be . This time, Beck will definitely attract the biggest audience of all stages. Tbh, I have been fed up with seeing they run into shitty situation all the time. It's the time they shined


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Aug 21, 2007)

More... need more....

Awsome chapter as usual can't wait for the next one.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

vanh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like Shingo from Room 13 more as time goes by. Lol, I mean, how calmer can he be . This time, Beck will definitely attract the biggest audience of all stages. Tbh, I have been fed up with seeing they run into shitty situation all the time. It's the time they shined




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed. It's definitely time for them to shine. When was the last time they really got credit?

I liked seeing Room 13 tell everyone in the crowd to go watch MGS. That was unexpected. xD




What was up with these chapters though? Way too short.


----------



## vanh (Aug 23, 2007)

lol Del, Chiba avvy/sig set. I have Beck's CD jacket with Mongolian Chop Squad text as my cell's wallpaper XD



> What was up with these chapters though? Way too short.



true that. Or we read way too fast though.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2007)

or the last chapter of the volume will make up for it by being huuuuge


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2007)

or the last chapter of the volume will make up for it by being huge


----------



## Vasp (Aug 23, 2007)

moridin said:
			
		

> or the last chapter of the volume will make up for it by being huge



Thats what I'm hoping for. The story is building up something fierce for the climax of this arc, I can't wait ^^


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 18, 2007)

hey I was wondering, do the chapters only come out once a month? It seems like forever since the last chapter I read...

and why the hell did they make the anime so short! I loved the anime...I hate when they do that...how would it have been if naruto would've only been a 26 episode series??? They did the same thing with air gear and fruits basket too and it really pisses me off....whoever directed the Beck anime series needs to do an OVA and get new episodes going, same cast, same crew, everything.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, such a cliffhanger ending! I wanna get to the concert already!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm hoping for Devil's Way, Koyuki and Chiba pull of a Linkin Park and actually sing together. That'd be B-A


----------



## Mori` (Sep 23, 2007)

yes new beck chapter yes

yes phase 3 yes

<3333

epic chapter, leaves me wanting moar though D:


----------



## delirium (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow.. hardly any dialogue and yet I got so many chills reading this chapter.


----------



## vanh (Nov 14, 2007)

It's been so long  Amazing. Thanks Vasp.

edit : finished it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Then miracle would happen, ad the crowd will pas 90,000 then huh ?




Emery, you're there ? Thanks guys. Great chap as usual.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome chapter, awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## hazashi (Nov 14, 2007)

oh have I been waiting to read 91


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2007)

This feels like another Greatful Sound. They must surpass the main stage!


----------



## delirium (Nov 15, 2007)

I think this time though they'll do it and it'll be recognized. At the Grateful Sound it was ambiguous. They obviously pulled in more people than a third stage act should have, but we don't really know if they beat the main stage or not. This time will hear of the Rayline Stage pulling in more people than the main stage.


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2007)

Man, finally chap 91!!
This manga is really worth the long waits in between chapters.
Thanks phase 3 

Looks like its gonna be a lonnnng while for 92.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2008)

any news on 92?


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is anybody else having problems loading phase3s' web-page?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2008)

[BSS]_Spice_and_Wolf_-_03_[704x400_h264]

fucking chapter 92's been out for over a week and I didn't notice

==

fuck me thats an awesome chapter, got the standard beck chills!


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 23, 2008)

moridin said:


> [BSS]_Spice_and_Wolf_-_03_[704x400_h264]
> 
> fucking chapter 92's been out for over a week and I didn't notice
> 
> ...



Thx for the link.

I hadn't realized that they'd changed hosts.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 23, 2008)

Atlast its here, thanks for the link


----------



## delirium (Jan 23, 2008)

moridin said:


> fuck me thats an awesome chapter, got the standard beck chills!



Same same. What's more.. Beck can do it with or without dialogue. Not too many manga can say that for me.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh Shi...

Oh man, great chapter...and great cliffhanger.


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ya this chapter was definitely a great start to volume 31.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah, I don't get anything like the reaction I do from beck out of anything else


----------



## Shinji (Feb 2, 2008)

I just started reading this, on v28 atm, I really love everything about this manga, it seriously gives me chills


----------



## Norli (Feb 2, 2008)

------------------


----------



## Shinji (Feb 4, 2008)

I want ch 93


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 4, 2008)

awesome manga... sucks you into its storyline well, which is just what i like


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Beck 93 by Phase3


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Beck 94 by Phase3


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

hey Nick your avy is from Kairakuten Beast h-mags, arite?


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its a fanart, someone posted it on the Sakura FC. But who knows could be..


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> I think its a fanart, someone posted it on the Sakura FC. But who knows could be..


I am pretty sure, that art looks like



I don't remember his artist name


----------



## Vasp (Mar 19, 2008)

Chapter 94 was awesome. I'm stoked for Volume 32!


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Mar 19, 2008)

The last page of 94 gave me chills. 

And 93 made me lol at Saku's comment of 'it was kind've like getting laid for the first time."


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 19, 2008)

Good god how incredible was that chapter, I had chills all over and almost a tear in my eye.

I love the fact it just feels like you've lived the entire journey with the band.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Like always, BECK chapters end too soon for my liking. I used to intensely dislike the English GFX, but I guess they're starting to grow on me.

The fanart by johndunn5 was the best one.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 5, 2008)

So I have read that beck is ending in the #7 issue of monthly shounen magazine which would correspond to the 05/06 (may/june issue). Basically, it's ending very soon my guess would be chapter 101 (the last raw was 99).

I am going from what heiji-sama posted over at Mangahelpers and generally his sources are 100% accurate. Plus from what I have seen from the raws it looked to be wrapping up soon.


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish someone would remake the anime


----------



## delirium (Apr 6, 2008)

Remake or start another season and continue where it left off?


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 6, 2008)

Picking up where it left off would be fine (as long as the American tour was shown in full).

Sadly I doubt it will ever happen.

But you never know. I never thought that Berserk would be continued (the anime) bt the author said that once the manga is finished he was most likely going to remake the anime in full (covering the entire series).


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 6, 2008)

I change that too it'll be finished in around 2-4 issues one or the other... either way it'll be finished soon!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 6, 2008)

naledge87 said:


> I wish someone would remake the anime


What?! You didn't like BECK anime? I thought it was awesome. Great VA's. Solid animation. Only the ending was crappy, but that's to be expected. I really hope they'll make a 2nd season. I mean BECK anime was really popular so it deserves a 2nd season.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2008)

The BECK anime actually wasn't that popular at all in Japan. Low ratings were a main reason for ending it, I believe. It wasn't very good, either. Koyuki's singing seiyuu was bad, and most of the music wasn't too great, either. Chiba's seiyuu was good, definitely one of the high points. The quality of the animation was also a bit shaky. At times it was great, and at other just plain dreadful. The manga'll always be better than the anime, in this case.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2008)

The awesome people at Phase 3 bring us Chapter 95 *Link*
 (<-down right now)

Weird shit. Both links aren't working for me. I don't get why Mediafire isn't working :S.


----------



## Segan (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't get it either. But the second link worked for me.


----------



## Segan (Apr 19, 2008)

On my way. Looks like it will take a few minutes. Maybe the other links will work till then.


----------



## Segan (Apr 19, 2008)

Urgh, my PC just restarted for no reason. Should scan it soon.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 19, 2008)

The second download is working for me! I would say only download from the MU if the first two really are failing over and over...


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2008)

fucking brilliant chapter

teh art was amazing, got such a strong sense of emotion. A brilliant moment on stage, a brilliant moment at the end and an enlightening flashback

DAMN


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> The second download is working for me! I would say only download from the MU if the first two really are failing over and over...


That's exactly the case. Thanks for the upload Segan


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for uploading the chap Segan.

Is anyone also feeling the cover ? I'm absolutely loving the cover. 

Another great chap this time. Can't never have enough of beck awesomeness.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 19, 2008)

I truly love the feeling I get from reading Beck the idea that it's ending soon is so saddening, I can't believe that there are only two more chapters to go before it's the end of it all...

However, it would seem as though it's going to end on a high. Finally good things are in store for the band I think the last few chapters will deal with the success of Beck the band. I wonder how things will end up between Koyuki and Maho at the moment their relationship feels very ambiguous, this chapter didn't help much that hand holding scene got me thinking...

Edit:


			
				vanh said:
			
		

> Is anyone also feeling the cover ? I'm absolutely loving the cover.


New credits page > Volume Cover..


----------



## Emery (May 16, 2008)

Never fear~

Chapter 96 is here!

Bandit:


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2008)

I must have missed last months release because I can't remember reading ch 95, so I read it now and I fucking loved it. Harold Sakuishi manages to fills his panels with so much feeling and I actually was close to getting goosebumps, yes I'm a geek, due to the sheer awesomeness of their concert when they played "Devil's Way". Every big "show" they've done is the same it's breathtaking and I find myself making up the song in my head shuffling through songs I have heard for ex if they start commenting on the funky bass I think of the intro to Throw Away Your Television with Flea on bass and Frusciante / Omar's solos on L'Via L'Viaquez when they comment on the guitar. 

The manga could and probably should have ended after that concert to be hones. Don't misunderstand me, I *love* this manga and I want this to go on forever but this opportunity seemed just perfect for a perfect ending - because right now they are on good terms with most people and they have no one with the power to stop the momentum they have gained with this latest concert not to mention the beautiful page where they all looked up after their bowing and saw Eddie smiling. 

They are no longer a small troubled band, this was their breakthrough and there isn't much left for the manga so I personally would have loved for it to end at ch 95.

Also - I lol'd 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vasp (May 17, 2008)

The series apparently only has a handful of chapters remaining, so it is close to coming to an end (I think 101 is the last one). Another solid chapter, good that they got rid of Ran being a douche, but sucks cause I really like SG's =X

Thanks again to the Phase3 group.


----------



## Segan (May 17, 2008)

Bwahahaha...

"Alright, let's see your license..."


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (May 30, 2008)

ANAL FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Now there's a song I want to hear.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jul 4, 2008)

lol, just read it. Awesome chapter as usual. Can't wait for the next one. things are heating up again!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome chapter, can't wait for the next volume! I wish they still had bands come in and make the songs, I'd love to hear what some of the songs really sound like.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

I just started. This series is dope.


----------



## hazashi (Jul 22, 2008)

the raw for the final two chapters is out, beck has ended 
thank you harold sakuishi for making my favourite manga, making me interested in learning music and in a way, changing my life, thank you!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that too (get the last 2 raws at raw-paradise). I'm not going to check em out though. I'm waiting patiently for Phase3. I'm gonna re-read everything once everything is released.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw the last two raw chapters didnt really get much out of them, I was hoping for a bit more. I also don't really know what's up with Koyuki and Maho that would have been good to know.

Now to wait on phase3... I guess that's one upside of this series ending.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 30, 2008)

I loved it, I can feel the end coming up the horizon though. How many chapters are in the manga as a whole?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuck yes! Beck! 

*Reads*


----------



## Pr1de (Sep 6, 2008)

wow i just read all of beck . Awesome series FTW!


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 6, 2008)

As you guys know the series ended already. There's a special oneshot coming out, based on the last day of Eddie Lee.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 12, 2008)

i know its ended but how far is scantalation, is it done yet? O_o


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 13, 2008)

Is chap 99 the last chapter?


----------



## Shintiko (Nov 28, 2008)

BECK 99 & 100 double release!
Sōsuke Aizen


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally              !


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome as always.
This is it the end is coming.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, I just finished catching up threw volume 33 and I can honestly one of the best mangas I've ever read

ps does anyone know when volume 34 gets released?


----------



## Tawsie (Jan 16, 2009)

Any more out after those then?


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 16, 2009)

Volume 34 containing chapters 101 and 102 are all we are waiting on.  Those are the final chapters.


----------



## Tawsie (Jan 16, 2009)

...And that is Beck finished? Or is it just the final chapters of that volume?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, phase 3 hasn't made any progress


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2009)

Tawsie said:


> ...And that is Beck finished? Or is it just the final chapters of that volume?



BECK finished it's run in May '08, I think.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to phase3?


----------



## Emery (Feb 17, 2009)

Phase 3 is still alive.  We just haven't come across a usable RAW for volume 34.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah, ok well keep up the good work! Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2009)

Been reading this. Very enjoyable.

Puzzled at the lack of usable raws for the final volume, though -- is this series unpopular, or something? (I have no clue what the reception has been like, as I only just got interested in it a few days ago.)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Been reading this. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Puzzled at the lack of usable raws for the final volume, though -- is this series unpopular, or something? (I have no clue what the reception has been like, as I only just got interested in it a few days ago.)



Nah I think its actually really popular. So yeah its weird. Probably lazy scantalators...whom I greatly appreciate of course.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 26, 2009)

i find this series weird because its about music but w/o music and it simply rocks (didnt bother watching the anime since im sure i will only be disappointed by their singing...its best to leave it on my imagination )  

correct me if im wrong but aren't we just waiting for the last 2 chapters...are there any raws released?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i find this series weird because its about music but w/o music and it simply rocks (didnt bother watching the anime since im sure i will only be disappointed by their singing...its best to leave it on my imagination )
> 
> correct me if im wrong but aren't we just waiting for the last 2 chapters...are there any raws released?



The anime is actually really good. If you can handle engrish go for the sub. If not the dub I find is amazing (one of the few animes where I perfered the dub).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

The anime is mediocre at best, and the dub is horrible as far as music goes. Chiba's seiyuu is easily the best part of the anime, and the English one just rapes the songs. Koyuki is dreadful in both, though. Animations are all over the place, with sometimes being incredible, and at others 70's quality bad.

And I guess we'll have to wait for the TokyoPop release for the last chapters. =p


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The anime is mediocre at best, and the dub is horrible as far as music goes. Chiba's seiyuu is easily the best part of the anime, and the English one just rapes the songs. Koyuki is dreadful in both, though. Animations are all over the place, with sometimes being incredible, and at others 70's quality bad.
> 
> And I guess we'll have to wait for the TokyoPop release for the last chapters. =p



I like the dubbed music. Although sub Chiba was better I could not take sub Koyuki seriously.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

Koyuki will always be dissapointing in the anime. Although the singing is a bit better in the dub, that's still not saying much. I'm just mainly irked at the fucking up of Chiba's vocals, which were just perfect for the part. Conversationally, I've no problem with the dub voices.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but at which chapter does the anime end?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 29, 2009)

it ended!  decent ending though, wonderful series.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 29, 2009)

Since it's been while I read this I forgot where I left off. Last thing I remember is Koyuki going to see Maho in New York or was it in London... anyways she was living with several other people and Koyuki thought she was seeing someone else because there was a guy there and Koyuki left without her knowing. Maho was later told that he showed up and went after him.

Anyone know which chapter or volume that was?


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 1, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Since it's been while I read this I forgot where I left off. Last thing I remember is Koyuki going to see Maho in New York or was it in London... anyways she was living with several other people and Koyuki thought she was seeing someone else because there was a guy there and Koyuki left without her knowing. Maho was later told that he showed up and went after him.
> 
> Anyone know which chapter or volume that was?



It was London - Link removed


And yeh, just recently reread most of it, skipping parts, and read the ending.  Awesome manga.


----------



## Raviene (May 1, 2009)

ahh... as a former band member myself, i cant help but think a lot of what if's (were all allowed to dream right )

great series is all i could say...one of my favs

on a side note: i think Eddie paid Samuel L. Jackson to off him in order to somehow get the Kurt Cobain ending


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone read the news about Sakuishi's new manga? 

Wasn't expecting that, but anything coming form this awesome writer should be good.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn!!!! I just finished this manga today, borrowed all the volumes from the library, and man I gotta say that it's an awesome manga, kinda dissapointed by the ending, I wanted to see chiba with the lexus, saku at least kissing hiromi, koyuki getting laid,jim walsh's music video, their manager being reunited with them and most of all to see people talking about them, like to show how they became the best selling band in the world or stuff like that, but i have to admit the author sure surprised me with all the crowd singing.

Btw why didnt they have lots of money? wasnt their album selling like crazy? I dont get why they didn't move out, or buy cars or just stuff.

All in all I consider beck one of the best manga that I've read


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Koyuki did get laid.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 23, 2010)

delirium said:


> I'm pretty sure Koyuki did get laid.



maybe after the manga ended but that mothafucka was still a virgin in the manga. The only time he was about to do it, like maho was naked and everything chiba interrupted him innit


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 23, 2010)

Didn't they do it in her brother's shack?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Didn't they do it in her brother's shack?



that's the scene i was talking about, when they get interrupted 

its starting from here

The Heart strikes back!


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 24, 2010)

Hell yes.

Definitely keeping an eye on that...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2010)

Tried to read it years ago but at some point it feels like watching Dawson's Creek and I drop it , now that it ended perhaps I would give it a second chance.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 25, 2010)

New manga huh? The 16th Century-settings thing is kinda pushing me away from reading it.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 25, 2010)

Wasn't that like... really old news? Haven't heard anything about it since, either.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> that's the scene i was talking about, when they get interrupted
> 
> its starting from here
> 
> FC



I coulda swore ther was a moment later on where they both stay over night there during a rain or something.


----------

